# Can't flash EP3HA? "lfs done open fail #manual mode#"



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

It gives me the above error message every time I flash EP3HA. I tried using it with and without the .pit file, in Odin 1.82 & 1.3 & flashing the .pit/ee4.md5 to go back to bare stock and fully rebooting before flashing the EP3HA md5. NOTHING seems to work, i just keep getting the following error;

"lfs done open fail

# MANUAL MODE #"

please help me, i saw other people having this error but can't seem to find a fix. Much appreciated, i just can't use Gummy anymore, the hot reboot issue is terrible and turns me away from the ROM so much.

edit: FYI, this error happens after succesfully flashing in Odin and rebooting the phone. It takes me into the recovery menu where I get this error.


----------



## jmjohnson1717 (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the same thing happen. Here is what I did to get it to work. First flash the EE4 odin package with the pit file. when it's done let the phone fully boot up. Then flash the EP3H file without the pit. This worked for me for some reason.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, don't use the .pit file with EP3H


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

should i have anything special checked when flashing? i usually just disable auto reboot & f reset, then check re partition


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't check repartition


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

The same thing happened to me as well. After I received this error, I switched to a rear panel USB port, re-downloaded EP3HA, and then flashed EP1W + charge.pit before EP3HA. One of these things fixed it, because it worked just fine afterwards. Also, I have been using Odin 1.83 if that makes any difference.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

keep F. Reset Time checked and only check repartition when using the PIT and EE4... other than that I couldn't say what it is other than a bad download, I had to download it 4 times to get a file the right size with matching md5 sum


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

The correct procedure is to Odin EE4. Use the PIT file and do check repartition. Let the phone boot up all the way and ensure it installed correctly with no errors. Power down phone and Odin EP3H. This time don't use the PIT file and don't check repartition. That should do it. This is the procedure people are using to get past the error. Weird but it works.

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"hvc1911 said:


> The same thing happened to me as well. After I received this error, I switched to a rear panel USB port, re-downloaded EP3HA, and then flashed EP1W + charge.pit before EP3HA. One of these things fixed it, because it worked just fine afterwards. Also, I have been using Odin 1.83 if that makes any difference.


don't use the PIT file with anything other than froyo stock roms, while it might not do anything wrong I wouldn't take the chance


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

successfully booted :] i really appreciate the help!


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"SOTK said:


> The correct procedure is to Odin EE4. Use the PIT file and do check repartition. Let the phone boot up all the way and ensure it installed correctly with no errors. Power down phone and Odin EP3H. This time don't use the PIT file and don't check repartition. That should do it. This is the procedure people are using to get past the error. Weird but it works.
> 
> Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


this

any time you odin a rom you MUST let it boot up once to let the phone format the partitions properly and set itself up for use internally, you don't even need to set it up after it boots that's when you can power it down and Odin/CWM flash something else


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Incidentally, gotta say I really like this version of gingerbread. The best yet. I'm using danalo's humble version which is basically a deodexed/debloated version. Works really great!

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

i agree! this doesnt even compare to froyo!

it's my first time moving to a GB leak and it is some serious stuff, so much faster(2k quadrants with voodoo, about 400 higher then froyo) and the modems are WAAAAAAY better! i previously had the EP1W modems and these NEVER drop the 4g signal! i'm so glad the 4g problems could be fixed with software updates


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

That's what I got too, and like everyone else, flashing an official firmware (I used ED1) with the Pit file, and then EP3 without fixed it right up, and now my phone is better than its ever been.


----------

